# Best Face Primer?



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

hello peeps...

  	i still dont know if i am convinced or not by face primers.. need to try some more..

  	what would u say is the best face primer out there to control oiliness and make liquid foundation last longer?

  	thanks
  	shez x


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 6, 2012)

I also would like to find a good primer. I've only tried MAC Matte and Smashbox Photo Finish Correcting Primer, neither of which have kept the oiliness at bay. What ones have you tried?


----------



## afulton (Jul 6, 2012)

Hourglass has a good primer.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 6, 2012)

My favorite HG primer for everyday is Arbonne's Makeup Primer!  It works great with my skin and makes my makeup look flawless and last SOOOO long.  PM me if you want details, as you have to order through a consultant.  It isn't available in stores.

  	When I do my stage makeup for work, lately I have been using Benefit's the POREfessional.  It makes my face VERY matte and controls the oil, but I haven't tried it for everyday since it seems a little drying on my normal/combination skin.  But, if you have super oily skin, that may be exactly what you're looking for!  So definitely give it a try.  http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/the-porefessional


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 6, 2012)

PixieDancer said:


> My favorite HG primer for everyday is Arbonne's Makeup Primer!  It works great with my skin and makes my makeup look flawless and last SOOOO long.  PM me if you want details, as you have to order through a consultant.


  Or you can order from their website.   I've actually tried Arbonne's primer (an acquaintance who is also a consultant tried it on me). I like the feel of it. Didn't get to use it long-term, though.  Personally, my two favourites are Laura Mercier's oil-free primer and Smashbox Photofinish Light. That said, I think if you want to really keep the oilies at bay, you may want to look into a mattifying moisturizer.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 6, 2012)

I never got the hype and wasn't convinced either, until I tried Smashbox photo finish light. It really smooths me out and keeps down the shine on my nose once powdered.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 7, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> Personally, my two favourites are Laura Mercier's oil-free primer and Smashbox Photofinish Light. That said, I think if you want to really keep the oilies at bay, you may want to look into a mattifying moisturizer.


  	You can't order from Arbonne's website unless you are registered as a client.  That is done through Arbonne Consultants.  I would be happy to pass on the info if anyone wanted to try the Arbonne Primer.  I personally use it everyday and think it's great! 
  	I also have had wonderful results with Benefit's POREfessional primer, I just think it's a little drying on me for everyday use.  But definitely great for Summer and when I'm on stage.  It holds up great against heat and oily/sweaty skin!  My skin runs normal/combination.  If someone has naturally oily skin, the Benefit primer would probably work perfectly.  I can't judge the Arbonne Primer on oily skin, since I don't have that skin type.  But lots of people use it and love it.  It's their #1 Seller.


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 10, 2012)

i have just ordered laura mercier oil free primer.. will try and review with pics 

  	anybody tried the loreal studio secrets primer in the little glass jar? what u think of tht one?


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Jul 12, 2012)

I love MUFE HD primer. I've tried the white and green one. That works well also MAC prep & prime brightening serum


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 12, 2012)

I find that gel base primers just make my foundation slide off my face by the end of the day.  I'm a big fan of make up for ever hd primer and hourglass's mineral veil primer.  I also like lancome's visionnaire as a primer but it is so dang expensive!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2012)

Busttamuv3 said:


> I'm a big fan of make up for ever hd primer and hourglass's mineral veil primer.


  MUFE HD primer is silicone-based (second ingredient is dimethicone). So is Hourglass Mineral Veil (first ingredient is cyclopentasiloxane). So I find it odd that you don't like silicone-based primers; yet your two favourites _are_ silicone-based.


----------



## anne082 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've found a primer that works at the moment are,illamasqua matt primer and Smashbox Light . I have an oily T zone


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 13, 2012)

I am a primer lover. They help make my makeup last by keeping my oil production down (nothing can stop it), and to smooth out imperfections and disguise my giant pores. IMO MAC Matte cream is more of a quick fix for photo shoots and not something that will hold up for everyday use. My faves for oil control MAC Face Protect SPF 50, Smashbox Photofinish Light, Peter Thomas Roth Anti Shine Gel (use in T-Zone only). Urban Decay's De-Slick in a Tube works ok as well however its not a fav because I find that I need to apply a more slippery primer over it otherwise a smooth foundation application can be difficult. I have also heard great things about Dr. Brandt's Pores No More. I visit Sephora occasionally to get primer samples to test before I buy.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 13, 2012)

I completely adore the Korres Face Primer.  I previously tried MAC Prep+Prime, Smashbox Photo Finish (various formulas), Benefit The POREfessional.......the Korres primer tops all of them in my book!  I have combination/oily skin and it truly keeps my makeup looking fabulous all day (no touch-ups).  The formula does not contain silicone and I think it really sets it apart.  It's also very lightweight, absorbs quickly, and has a very faint fragrance.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 15, 2012)

I bought Lancome's La Base Pro on a whim - it's your basic run-of-the-mill silicone based primer - and I've used it quite a lot with good results. Once it runs out I might try Smashbox or MUFE.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 15, 2012)

Cover X primer


----------



## corinne27 (Jul 17, 2012)

ive been using the Urban Decay skin brightning primer.... so far so good!!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just bought philosophy the present primer...anybdy tried this? Thoughs? Xx


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 18, 2012)

Laura Mercier norman foundation primer. I have dry skin and it really works well


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 20, 2012)

I am really liking the Smashbox Photofinish with Dermoxy complex (its the pink one).  It goes on colorless.  It has the advantage of SB Photofinish in that it helps smooth out pores and help make up last but it has the added benefit of SPF.  You have to let it set & not use too much or it slips too much, but it is the best primer with SPF so far I have tried.  That being said, I have not tried the new MAC BB Cream, I am hoping it can replace SB as my HG since it has better SPF/coverage.

  	I like the Boscia primer too almost as much as SB, and it is much less expensive price per ounce, but it has no SPF.  This is an issue for me as the primer goes between my moisturizer and before my foundation unless I can skip one of those and I don't want any "dilution" of my SPF either way.


----------



## XP0S3D (Jul 20, 2012)

I received a sample of Benefit's Porefessional and it works wonders! My face is oily year round and even more oilier during the summer months.  I use Porefessional and Urban Decay's De-Slick mist together and my face stays matte longer (I have to blot less) and my make-up stays in place.


----------



## thinkpinkdivas (Jul 22, 2012)

Mary Kay has an awesome Foundation Primer with SPF 15 to protect against UVA/UVB rays. Helps diminish appearance of pores and keeps makeup fresh all day. I'm down in sunny FL and use it faithfully. PM me if you'd like a sample and i'll mail It out to you.   Think Pink


----------



## makeupD0LL (Jul 26, 2012)

I currently use the Tarte Clean Slate Poreless Primer.  It helps keeps oil at bay and it reduces the size of pores.  Absolutely love it!


----------



## unknowntraveler (Jul 26, 2012)

Nurturing Force Blot Out primer. The name is actually a lot longer than that  Best primer for oil control ever. It's a moisturizer & primer in one for oily skin that's silicone free, fragrance free, can be used with or without makeup, under foundation and/or on top of foundation, and mattifies on contact. I can't stress enough how spectacular this product is. I'm especially loving it this summer. It's about $25 for half an ounce & lasts forever. A little bit truly goes a long way. I had never heard of it up until a few months ago. I found a blog post made by a professional makeup artist who claimed it was the best ever, which got me hunting it down. I then found another post from a different makeup artist who said it was terrible, but as I discovered she just didn't know how to use it properly, or to the product's best advantage. I'm thinking maybe it was a person with not as much experience as some other MUAs.    I just posted about it here >> http://www.specktra.net/t/175758/oil-controlling-products-made-without-silicone-dimethicone


----------



## sereagoso (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been using Smashbox Photo Finish for awhile now and I'm not too happy with it anymore.. I have very oily skin in my T-Zone, and it helps control that great, however it does not help with getting my foundation to LAST.
  	I'm nearing the end of my tube, so I will be making the trip to Sephora this week to try out some of the recs on this page 

  	Anyone have suggestions on primer's they have used that have made their foundation last long?


----------



## jlhiga (Jul 28, 2012)

I have somewhat sensitive skin, but I use a variety of primers. From Lancome La Base, CoverFX, to ELF Mineral Primer. I triedthe Loreal one inthe jar, Magic Perfecting Base, and I got tiny red bumps all over. I thought I was gonna die. Obviously, everyone's skin is different, but out of about 7 primers I currently have, this is the only one that did this.w Maybe it was too much sun and saltwater, but I really think it was the primer. My favorite is my elf to be honest. I use my others because they were so expensive and I don't want to waste.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

makeupD0LL said:


> I currently use the Tarte Clean Slate Poreless Primer.  It helps keeps oil at bay and it reduces the size of pores.  Absolutely love it!


 I'll have to try this...I have a serious problem with both!


----------



## mywhipsocold (Jul 29, 2012)

i use MAC's matte gel! been using it since december and I haven't noticed any breakouts from it. it also improves the longevity of my foundation and keeps my oil slick in check


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 29, 2012)

MAC Matte or MAC prep+prime powder (it's a powder primer/setting powder in one.).


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2012)

I've tried the hourglass on.  Put my makeup on at 10pm to go out, danced all night, sweated my butt off, and my make up looked the same when I came in at 6am.  It just broke me out so I had to stop using it.  I need to stay away from silicones...


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 31, 2012)

Just bought Bare Minerals primer with SPF 20 because there was a huge sample size for < 20$ at Ulta.  I will give it a test run and let you guys know how it goes.  ANyone tried this one yet?  I have read good things about it and the SPF is good, I checked the ingredients.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 3, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Just bought Bare Minerals primer with SPF 20 because there was a huge sample size for < 20$ at Ulta.  I will give it a test run and let you guys know how it goes.  ANyone tried this one yet?  I have read good things about it and the SPF is good, I checked the ingredients.


  	I like the texture of their primers a lot, they're pretty basic but they do get the job done.


----------



## jerzgrl8044 (Aug 4, 2012)

Givenchy mister mat


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

I recently tried Tarte's Clean Slate 12-Hr poreless primer, and I find that it works will in keeping my t-zone less shiny and evens out my pores before I put on foundation. Hourglass' mineral veil is one of my favorites, but it is quite pricy...


----------



## BronzedGlitter (Aug 7, 2012)

By far I think Make Up Forever's Microperfectinf primers are amazing! My skin gets red and I use the green one to correct my color and before I even put any foundation, concealer,etc I can already see a difference.  You can never go wrong with any of the products by Smashbox either. I myself have found that sometimes the primers can make my face feel oily so I use them sparingly, just when I wanna fill in any lines or larger pores I happen to have that day.


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 9, 2012)

I use Laura Mercier Oil-Free Primer. My skin is very oily and I have noticed that the oil has decreased significantly, although on hot days I will use a blotting tissue once around mid day. My makeup also lasts a few hours longer without looking tired. I must admit that this is the only primer I have tried so I don't have much to compare it too.


----------



## feeorin (Aug 10, 2012)

a few days ago I did a blog review about the under make up base by inglot
  	I really liked it
http://ronniecanello.blogspot.co.il/2012/08/review-inglot-under-makeup-base.html


----------



## billo (Aug 11, 2012)

you should try NYX primer it last for about 6 -8 hours . !! that's what i use and it's pretty good on my skin though..


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure why nobody has mentioned Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch, it is an amazing primer. My HG primer which I will always repurchase. I think it controls oil pretty well as well as does everything expected of a primer, make pores smaller, fills in lines, makes foundation last really long


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Not sure why nobody has mentioned Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch, it is an amazing primer. My HG primer which I will always repurchase. I think it controls oil pretty well as well as does everything expected of a primer, make pores smaller, fills in lines, makes foundation last really long


	This may be on the list to try soon.  Bare Minerals failed my t-zone test.  Its a great primer with sunscreen, but it doesn't control the oil.  I guess I could use MOM first, then primer, then foundation, but that's a lot of steps.


----------



## shades of blue (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi! I'm starting to get confused with all these recommendations! 

  	Can someone list which primers they know DON'T have any silicone in it?  I think that would be helpful.

  	Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2012)

shades of blue said:


> Can someone list which primers they know DON'T have any silicone in it?  I think that would be helpful.


  * Korres' regular face primer * LORAC aquaPRIME Oil Free Makeup Primer * Tarte ReCreate Silicone-Free Primer (discontinued) * Fresh Rose Freshface Primer * CARGO blu_ray Activating Face Primer * Exuberance Beauty Helichrysum Silicone-Free Makeup Primer  Korres claims their other primer, the Quercetin & Oak Age-reversing one, is silicone-free, but toward the end of the ingredient list, you'll find Silica Dimethyl Silylate (link goes to cosmeticsinfo.org). Silica is, for all practical purposes, silicone in a powder form, which is what MUFE's HD loose powder is. Silica Silylate is a silica compound. (That said, though, generally speaking, if an ingredient is toward the end of the ingredient list, there's barely any of it in the product.)  Pretty much all the other foundation primers listed in this thread have silicones/are silicone-based. (I can't find an ingredient list online for the Givenchy one, though, but it wouldn't surprise me if it had silicones in it. A lot of oil-controlling or pore-refining ones do.)


----------



## shades of blue (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! Thanks ShellyGrrl.  Your post was very helpful!


----------



## shades of blue (Sep 4, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> Pretty much all the other foundation primers listed in this thread have silicones/are silicone-based. (I can't find an ingredient list online for the Givenchy one, though, but it wouldn't surprise me if it had silicones in it. A lot of oil-controlling or pore-refining ones do.)


  	I noticed the Cargo blu_ray primer lists silica as its 3rd ingredient.  Does this mean that it is not truly silicone-free? Or is silica slightly different? What do you think ShellyGrrl? Thanks!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 5, 2012)

silica is different from silicone.  the first is a mineral and the second is a fatty substance that is emollient and helps the product spread and gives it a texture.  most folks can tolerate silica fine


----------



## lkillie (May 27, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just purchased Benefits Porefessional, and honestly, I don't think I like it!  I have a fairly oily tzone, and it doesn't seem to do anything for me.  It hardly covers the pores like it says it will do.  If I'm not mistaken, I think it actually made my undereye area crease faster than it normally does!    Am I using it wrong?


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried the MACs Prep +Prime Zone Refined Treatment?


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 19, 2013)

jokingsbury said:


> Has anyone tried the MACs Prep +Prime Zone Refined Treatment?


  	I have it, what questions can I answer for you?


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 19, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I have it, what questions can I answer for you?


Does it control oiliness? I read somewhere that it did. I have a pretty oily T-zone.


----------



## dolleyes (Feb 5, 2014)

I want to try ELF, And nyx!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

My fave is Givenchy Acti'mine (in Strawberry). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's great for dry skin!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi guys! I just got urban decays brightening and tightening face primer potion as a gift from a friend but I'm only 17 and I'm not sure if it's ok to use such a primer at my age? Thanks in advance


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

I've recently tried the Smashbox primers. I used the Light one which felt more like a lotion, and am working through a sample of the Photo Finish now. I like Photo Finish better, I just really like primers that give your face that silky canvas feel. After that I'm planning on trying out the Hourglass Veil primer which I've been dying to try for a while now. 

  I finished up my Benefit Porefessional last month and wasn't impressed. I also seemed to go through it really quickly for some reason.


----------



## LauraLara (May 7, 2014)

Hi ladies! Can you reccomend a primer that is NOT oil free? It's not that I have dry skin, it's just that I like to be really moisturized. SPF would be great but I wear sunblock every day regardless because I don't like to go lower than SPF 50.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 7, 2014)

In lieu of a primer, I'd suggest a really nourishing moisturizer. Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre works for all skin types and can double as a primer. Or one of the CeraVe ones.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2014)

Cerave is awesome.


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

Hourglass!


----------



## Haakenson (May 13, 2014)

I suggest you use MUFE HD primer.


----------



## LauraLara (May 14, 2014)

I just did Hourglass Veil: it went on beautifully, felt like silk, and it looks AMAZING, HOWEVER, my face feels really tight and dry. I have an exceptionally dry face, so I know I can't use the primers other ppl use, but this made me really sad because it otherwise looks and feels so great. On to the next one.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I use Mark from avon but first i spray it with kat von d lock n loaded setting spray then once dry i add my primer put my makeup on and then spray kat von d again.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

I love elf fAce primers!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2014)

I can say that I like Photofinish Light and my HG for now is the MUFE HD Primer!


----------



## LauraLara (May 20, 2014)

Today I tried mufe HD and I really like it. Only weird thing is feels sticky and tacky when you put it on, whereas the hourglass veil felt like silk. But the veil made my face feel tight when it dried and the mufe hd feels weightless. My wrinkles don't stand out and my skin looks slightly dewy. So far this is the winner, even though I already ordered this clarins primer.


----------



## LauraLara (May 21, 2014)

Okay today I did Laura Mercier foundation primer (the regular one). It went one smoothly and my face does not feel tight. However I'm not convinced it is increasing the longevity of my makeup and my face is really dry. Like normally when I smile I get crinkles at the corners of my eyes but when I'm dried out the crinkles go like all the way across my cheeks. They are definitely doing that now. So this is a no go.


----------



## LauraLara (May 22, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!!! Okay so remember I have bone dry skin, well today I used hourglass serum 28 primer (which is also a serum, duh), and I feel completely moisturized! My chin, T-zone and nose area actually feel oily!!! I know that most people would consider that bad, but it turned my desiccated desert into combination/oily skin. So maybe I'll go a little lighter in those areas, but I think my quest for a TRULy moisturizing primer has ended. And it HAS increased the wear time of my makeup, I was worried or would just act like a moisturizer and not do it's job as a primer. And while those areas of my face FEEL a little oily, they are not shiny at all. And I should mention, every day I wear caudalie divine oil, then kids waterproof SPF 50 sunblock, THEN primer, then foundation and all the bells and whistles. So there's a lot of crap on my face, that's what made finding a good primer so difficult. I think the sunblock is drying and that's why I have to have a moisturizing layer both over and under it.


----------



## LauraLara (May 22, 2014)

In the interest of being thorough, however, I will still test some other primers and post the results. And yesterday when I wore Laura merciers regular foundation primer more than one person commented on me looking "just different somehow", so idk if that's good or bad, but apparently that primer stands out more than the others so far.


----------



## DaphneWoods (Jul 10, 2014)

Laura Mercier Radiance. Gorgeous!


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 2, 2014)

I have only used Smashbox Photo Finish Primer but now that it is almost gone I am ready for a change.  The hunt for a new one is not going well because there doesn't seem to be a true consensus primer out there.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think there ever will be a "true consensus" primer out there.  Is there anything in particular that you liked about the Smashbox primer? Anything you didn't like?


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 2, 2014)

[@]@shellygrrl[/@] I like the smooth texture of my face after application however I do not see a distinct difference in length of makeup wear when using Smashbox.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay.  If you like the feel of Smashbox's primer(s), I think CoverFX's Mattifying primer has a similar texture. I don't know if it has any more staying power, though.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Okay.  If you like the feel of Smashbox's primer(s), I think CoverFX's Mattifying primer has a similar texture. I don't know if it has any more staying power, though.


  I will check it out; I heard good things about the coverfx line.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 9, 2014)

I use from Artdeco and Gosh Cosmetics and they both rocks.


----------

